# Shingles



## TeamRienza (Sep 21, 2010)

Following on from Rays flu jab thread, can I ask if any of you have had the shingles vaccination (or is it inoculation). Any person that I have met who has suffered from the condition really does seem to suffer severe pain and on a recurring basis.

There is a government scheme, but is for people over 75? I have been giving consideration to having the jab privately. I am 65 early next year and believe I can have it for a bit over £100.

The views of the learned team would be appreciated, especially if you have had the vaccination, or indeed suffered from shingles and subsequently had a jab as I understand it is still efficacious as lily the pink would have said.

Davy


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

We asked if it was a freebee here in Germany when we were at the doctors last week Dave :frown2: No. but the flu and pneumonia jab are.

Can´t help, but just pop you up the top of the list.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Not one that seems to be offered here;

https://www.vaccinestoday.eu/diseases-vaccines/diseases/shingles/.

In spite of this;

https://www.prnewswire.co.uk/news-r...otect-seniors-against-shingles-236331421.html

So sadly I also am unable to offer any advice... :nerd:


----------



## Don Madge (Jul 26, 2016)

I had a shingles jab a few years ago. I can't remember the details.
See https://www.nhs.uk/conditions/vaccinations/who-can-have-the-shingles-vaccine/

It is a live vaccine so I had to stay away from my new born grandson.


----------



## kabundi (Feb 14, 2011)

Mine is booked for the end of the month. In our surgery everyone aged 70 is being offered and recommended to have it this year, not sure if that is a new thing. Vaccine had to be specially ordered and it will be about a month since it was ordered when we get it. Understand it is expensive.


----------



## kabundi (Feb 14, 2011)

Just checked the NHS website. Offered to everyone when aged 70, and if they don’t have it, offered again at age 78. Everyone can opt to have it at anytime between 70th and 80th birthday.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Does anyone know if you can get Shingles twice? Chris had it quite a while ago and I had mild symptoms which I, promptly, got treatment for. I understand that prompt treatment is advised if you want to avoid the painful symptoms.


----------



## Wilmannie (Feb 7, 2010)

I had the shingles jag a few years ago, it was no problem. My husband had previously had shingles so was refused the jag.
Yes, you can have shingles more than once. Also, pain can linger for a long time after the rash subsides.


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

I wonder what the incidence is of getting shingles. Anybody know? I don't even know anyone who's had it.


----------



## Dougaitken (Aug 14, 2009)

Hi

I know 4 people who have had shingles. One in particular is still having problems as a result of having had it. They had very serious problems when they had it as it affected their eyes and is still affecting their eyes after. The pain was at a level that they were even heard by their neighbours as they were screaming. Apparently it was like someone inserting hot needles into their eyes.

Anyone who has had Chickenpox will still have the virus in their system and it can be reactivated into Shingles if their immune system is low from Chemotherapy, certain other conditions as well as Stress. 

I am looking at having the Vaccine sometime soon.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Oooppsss, I had chicken pox when I was about 30 and carried on working as a truck driver. Covered in spots.

Ray.


----------



## randonneur (Jan 25, 2007)

You sure can. Ive had it 3 times and it is painful


----------



## Matchlock (Jun 26, 2010)

You have all got me worried now, I had Chicken Pox when I was 10, am I now going to get Shingles or is it hit and miss and what are the symptoms?


----------



## kabundi (Feb 14, 2011)

Most shingles occur in people aged 70 or more. In UK approx 25% of the population will take shingles during their lifetime.


----------



## Deefordoggy (Feb 12, 2017)

Hi there, Mrs Deefordoggy here.

My mum, who's 86 is currently suffering from the dreaded Shingles. She had a breast off aged 79 and last year had gallstones removed in a painful procedure. Neither, she said, was as painful as what she is going through right now. She's had it on her back and chest and describes the pain as being like rubbing salt into an open wound. Her first symptom felt as though she'd pulled a muscle in her back as as she'd just carried a heavy bag, that made sense. Then she thought she'd burnt her back with a heat pad as it was red. Obviously this was the beginning of the rash. The pain continued so she went to the docs and shingles was diagnosed and she was then put on anti-viral meds. This all started about 3 weeks ago. Her back still has scabs on it as she is still in immense pain. She never has a needle when having the drill at the dentist so if she says it's painful it must be. She's only sleeping 4 hours a night max, mostly 2 with the odd nap during the day. In a nutshell, if I was 70 I would not hesitate to get the vaccination. Then at least if you are unfortunate enough to get it, you will get a milder dose. I am worried than my mum will suffer neuralgia indefinitely, long after the shingles has left her.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Nasty

People who have had chicken pox and come into contact with the chicken pox virus

May well develope shingles 

If the vac is available

Get it 

Sandra


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

Another one, can you get shingles if you've never had chicken pox?


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

I had the jab when I become 70 at my surgery, the doc said roll your sleeve up you are getting a freebie jab, huh! what for.. Trust me I'm a doctor you will thank me in the end it's for shingles..


ray.


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

I was offered the vacination this year and had it last week at my surgery. No after effects at all.
peedee


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

HermanHymer said:


> Another one, can you get shingles if you've never had chicken pox?


I don't know

But it's highly unlikely you haven't come in contact with the chicken pox virus

I'd get the immunisation

Sandra


----------

